# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  انتقال اطلاعات reporting services

## taknavaz123

با سلام.
من یه server دارم که روش یه دیتابیس هست و reporting services  هم روش run شده و بعد بوسیله دادن آدرسی مثله ادرس  /192.168.100.1reportserver
 که تو مرورگر وارد میکینم به لیستی از گزارشات آماده دسترسی پیدا مکنیم. 

حالا  چون server اشکالاتی داره میخواستم همه چیزو به server دیگه منتقل کنم.من  اومدم یه بکاپ از دیتابیسم و یک بکاپ از دیتابیس reportserver  و یه بکاپ  از دیتابیس reportserevrtempDb  گرفتم و همرو روی server جدید restore  کردم.
reporting services رو هم روی سرور جدید استارت کردم.
اما وقتی آدرس سرور جدید رو در مرور گر میزنم بهم این ارور رو میده.
The report server installation is not initialized. (rsReportServerNotActivated)

گیر کار کجاست؟

----------

